# Yamaha ys624



## VelmaYamaha (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi all! My late father left behind a Yamaha snowblower. It’s a great machine, but it’s hard to find answers about it. I was curious what kind of gas it takes? The service technician suggested ethanol but he had never worked on a Yamaha machine before. I was hoping you all could help!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

VelmaYamaha said:


> I was curious what kind of gas it takes?


Typical standard 87 octane gas is fine, but ethanol-free gas is better. Use an additive like Stabil in gas containing ethanol for best results. This is a charged topic so be prepared for diverse views...


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Checked your other post too.
Yes those Yamaha machines are highly prized. Great machines. Parts are a bit tough. But the experts here can help you keep it going.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

With all due respect to tabora, I have to wonder about differences between AK and the lower 48 as far as fuel goes.

I have run our YS624 on unleaded and either that nasty stuff or our winter blend that has ethanol in it (assume its the same reason here as lower 48, emissions). Never had an issue (I do leave it filled as dry out in the carb is an issue here but evap is not) - I had a cyle that had a fuel pipe to 4 carbs and the Japan Only O ring dried out, when all was said and done I left the fuel with a catch under it and it swelled back up and I never turned it off again. 

It makes no sense that a modern snow blower would not have been setup for Ethanol fuel. And a reality is you can't get non ethanol up here in the winter. 

So no I am not on a rant or a mission, but I believe the forum purpose is to get views and hopefully supported with facts. While I have retired the YS624 and will sell it, we got it in 1998 so it served 20 years with what came out of the pump.


----------

